
MUTUAL TAIL RECURSION FOR FUN AND PROFIT [Scala] - nuriaion
http://www.oweinreese.com/blog/2016/6/15/mutual-tail-recursion-in-scala
======
gus_massa
Please change the title so it's not in ALLCAPS. This is not explicitly in the
guidelines, but it's between the lines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

